# Aubie



## Petsitter (Nov 19, 2008)

I found this forum the day we had to have Aubie put to sleep. I posted this elsewhere on this forum on his passing. We had him for about 10 1/2 years, and he was the best cat we had ever had. We had noticed a lump on his head, but he never showed any pain. My mom noticed that he seemd to be more senile during the past year. Over the weekend, he started throwing up black stuff, and I think that it was blood. My sister told me Sunday that he was drooling on himself. Monday night, he took a turn for the worst when he was howling and pawing at himself all through the night. Tuesday morning, his face was swollen and blood was coming out of his eye. He was in obvious pain. My mom knew that it was time to make the final trip to the vet. It was strange that he fought going into the pet carrier. At the vet, they did the initial injection to relax his muscles, and he went into a series of seizures. My mom also said that he fought until the very end. He kept meowing and had a look of fear on his face. He did not have a peaceful ending, and this tore me up when I heard about it. My mom does not want to talk about his final five minutes. I know that he is no longer suffering, and I am grateful for that. I am glad that I found this community to share in this passing.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

R.I.P Aubie free from pain. xxx


----------



## binxycat (Mar 15, 2008)

RIP Aubie, bless you xxxx


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

aww sorry to hear your loss petal...

R.I.P..... run free over rainbow bridge...


----------



## bshcatz (Oct 16, 2008)

R.I.P Aubie


----------



## WENDY517 (Nov 26, 2008)

IM deeply sorry for aubie bless her shes sound as if she suffered terribly,you did the right thng,i would like also to share your greif as i lost dougal16yrs old on26th nov 2008 recently
but you can bet they are both safe out of pain at the bridge
out of suffering just the loss it hurts deep
my deepest though go out to you and all animals who have passed over to the bridge
bless aubie may she and dougal run free
feel free to reply
wendy517


----------



## Petsitter (Nov 19, 2008)

Wendy, thank you for your kind words. I have a very soft spot for animals, and Aubie's death has hit me pretty hard. It is starting to hit me because I am 700 miles away from my family, and I know that he will not be there when I come home for Christmas. I know that Aubie is no longer suffering, but it does hurt. I am sorry to hear about Dougal's death this year. It sounds like you had a faithful friend for 16 years. It hurts, I imagine for you, but remember, Dougal is no longer in pain!! Who knows...Maybe Aubie and Dougal are together right now.


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Awww poor little baby. At least he is out of pain now - running free watching over you and mum. He sounded a lovely lad. 

RIP Aubie.


----------



## WENDY517 (Nov 26, 2008)

hi 
im deeply sorry to hear about your aubie, I had a message from you in the forum but i had problems with the pc so i ended up deleting some of the messages, sorry i could,nt reply strait away
yours faithfully wendy517
we just lost dougi and it was,nt long ago
feel free to reply to message


----------



## Petsitter (Nov 19, 2008)

Wendy, hope you are doing OK with the Christmas season upon you and with missing Dougal. My mom still gets tears in her eyes as she talks about Aubie.


----------



## WENDY517 (Nov 26, 2008)

dear pettsitter
what lovely words i hear of aubie and dougal being together and so they must be,
christmas is a special time for rembering our love ones who once walked this earth with us and are no longer there, but in the spirit world,
Im sure the rainbows beautiful where there are, and i know they are with us as we walk this new path of life,
but pettsiter i m sure there happy where they are now,
dougal came to us christmas eve,
its next week when we will dearly remember him ,reunighted with laddie his brother in spirit and aubie bless her they are all reunighted now and happy
please click on the paperclip as there is a atachment
please reply anytime you wish
merry xmas
dougal tribute on the rainbow bridge noe


----------



## clairescunny55 (Dec 18, 2008)

Aww Rest in peace Aubie


----------



## WENDY517 (Nov 26, 2008)

dear petsitter
thankyou for your reply hope the photo was ok of doug, could you send me 1 of aubie
yours faithfully
wendy17
may we always remember them as they were 
at rainbow bridge
reunited
a merry christmas to you all


----------



## swilkes2008 (Dec 19, 2008)

sorry to hear about aubie


----------



## Sampuppy (Oct 22, 2008)

Rest in peace Aubie XXX


----------



## Petsitter (Nov 19, 2008)

I have been away from my computer for a few days, and I will not be able to post a picture of my beloved Aubie until I get back to Texas. I have not forgotten, but it is coming. I hope you have all had a Merry Christmas, and i pray that you take this time to remember those beloved pets that passed over the Rainbow Bridge this year. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## WENDY517 (Nov 26, 2008)

hope you and your mum are ok,
i was thinking about aubie and dougal over christmas
and its so sad pettsitter to hear that they was,nt here to spend it with us
hope to hear from you soon petsitter
yours faihfully
wendy517


----------



## Petsitter (Nov 19, 2008)

OK...here are a couple of pictures of my Aubie. I am grateful for all of your encouragement and support. Wendy, I know that Aubie and Dougal are together now!!! Thank you for your understanding. My mom is at peace knowing that Aubie is no longer suffering. It is hard the manner that he died, but we know that his cancer is gone! To all of my friends who had pets go over the Rainbow bridge, cherish those precious memories of your pets!! Love you all!!


----------



## WENDY517 (Nov 26, 2008)

Dear pettsitter.
Thankyou for your reply,
Im glad that you and you mum ,have found peace, its not easy after the death of your loved one,
I believe that all those souls whom have been chosen take there place at the bridge,I can honestly say that I cant get over dougal yet, I never will,
its hard to except in our lives,
I have sent you these photo of dougal,formaly called dougalchops
that was his name also doudi mycludi and know as preffered doug,
Im so sentimentel cause he was like a baby to me.
I used to go to sleep with dougal at nightime with my arms wrapped around him.
we were so close,
I enclose some other photo of him.
just click on paperclip pettsiter
I hope that ive done it right this time,
please let me know?


----------



## Petsitter (Nov 19, 2008)

Your pictures of Dougal are so adorable! Thank you for sharing these pictures. Place these pictures in a frame and place in a special spot through the house. Remember the good times you had with Dougal.


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

She is playing in Rainbow bridge now - free from pain and suffering.
Time will ease the pain but she'll never be forgotten...she'll walk by your side from now until forever.
I am she was just scared to be leaving you but she was obviously in real pain...rest assured although sometimes it may not feel like it - you did the right thing.
Take Care
Kate & Cody xxx


----------

